# testosterol



## steppy78 (Oct 21, 2008)

hi has anyone heard of testosterol 250 by megabol? polish company i think. Are they any good or crap trying to make people thing they'll work by making them sound like gear?????


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

steppy78 said:


> hi has anyone heard of testosterol 250 by megabol? polish company i think. Are they any good or crap trying to make people thing they'll work by making them sound like gear?????


No they are crap, they are not anabolic steroids.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

steppy78 said:


> hi has anyone heard of testosterol 250 by megabol? polish company i think. Are they any good or crap trying to make people thing they'll work by making them sound like gear?????


Hi mate, I tryed these a while ago, I believe they are Trib based.....there definatly not gear!

I can't really remember if i noticed any effects from them so like Mars says there probably sh*te!


----------



## debill (Nov 3, 2009)

Testosterol is a testosterone booster, not steroid, Biosterol have some steroid sapponins. Two of them I've tryied before and they boosted my testosterone level to highes dossage . Really good sex drive:bounce: and pumps:thumbup1: You can try them and order from their uk site. http://megabol.co.uk


----------



## Wasal (Nov 5, 2009)

Polish company, but not popular in Poland. Testerol is FAKE!!!!


----------

